# Epson SureColor F6080 Problem - Line occur on printing process.



## kongkiat (Dec 29, 2014)

I use Epson SureColor F6080. White line appear when printing plain color (especially black or other dark colors). I do nozzle check but everything is OK. Have you guy ever figure this problem?



?????? ????????? ???????? ???????? ???????????????????????????

?????? ????????? ???????? ???????? ???????????????????????????


----------

